# Win7~32 or 64



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

Which to get?

XP not good enough for my daughter


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2009)

Definitely x64
Supports 4GB+ of memory, runs WCG faster (a little over 10%), and I wouldn't be surprised if before too long there were apps that were only x64


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 24, 2009)

Even if you dont have 4GB+ RAM id say x64 as well just so the CPU takes advantage of the OS and isnt held back by a 32 bit OS.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

Well. to date I have never had more than 2 gig and got by fine.
Planned build would have 2 gig 

Appreciating the feedback


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Well. to date I have never had more than 2 gig and got by fine.
> Planned build would have 2 gig
> 
> Appreciating the feedback



There's a thanks button for that


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

Lol, I knew you'd sulk. 
Oh alright then....sheesh


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 24, 2009)

Yeah, no need to go x86 at this point in time. It used to be that everyone hated it because of the lack of program support, but most programs do support 64-bit nowadays. Along with the fact that it lets you use a lot more ram, it's a no-brainer.


----------



## MRCL (Oct 24, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> Yeah, no need to go x86 at this point in time. It used to be that everyone hated it because of the lack of program support, but most programs do support 64-bit nowadays. Along with the fact that it lets you use a lot more ram, it's a no-brainer.



+1, there's no reason to stay at 32bit. I have yet to come across a program that doesn't run (except those really really old ones).


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 24, 2009)

Why is this in the WCG forum? Is she gonna be crunching?


----------



## bogmali (Oct 24, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Why is this in the WCG forum? Is she gonna be crunching?




Judging by who the OP is, more than likely


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Why is this in the WCG forum? Is she gonna be crunching?



Wouldn't get built if she wasn't crunching


----------



## bogmali (Oct 24, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Wouldn't get built if she wasn't crunching



LOL, told yah


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 24, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> Wouldn't get built if she wasn't crunching



Lol..yeah I cant see any other reason to build rigs 

As for the OS, I went W7 x64 on my last three builds, just because I could, even though I only run 2GB in my crunchers.But at least you can always upgrade in the future.


----------



## Woody112 (Oct 24, 2009)

x64 all the way. There is no reason to stay with just 2gb of ram especially with how cheap it is anymore.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 24, 2009)

Seems unanimwatsit!!!

Thanks guys~64 it is 

Lock and delete at your leisure


----------

